# GTO As A Daily Driver ??



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2005)

Just curious how many of you drive your GTO every day. My girlfriend really likes the new GTO and we have started considering trading in her Saturn SUV for a '05 or possibly a new '04. A muscle car would be a new experience for her, she has driven my C5 once. My Corvette stays in the garage and is driven once or twice a week. Ant thoughts on how the car will handle daily driving. She will have to learn to park in the boonies in parking lots and watch how she parks.
Thanks for any input to help with this decision!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

kevin21 said:


> Just curious how many of you drive your GTO every day. My girlfriend really likes the new GTO and we have started considering trading in her Saturn SUV for a '05 or possibly a new '04. A muscle car would be a new experience for her, she has driven my C5 once. My Corvette stays in the garage and is driven once or twice a week. Ant thoughts on how the car will handle daily driving. She will have to learn to park in the boonies in parking lots and watch how she parks.
> Thanks for any input to help with this decision!


Welcome to the forum!

I drive to and from work, a 240 mile round trip, every single day....it's a great daily car.

Vitals from this morning's commute to work ...blasting from my home at nearly sea-level in Bakersfield, over a 4200' pass in the Tehachapi mountains on the I-5, then working through morning rush-hour traffic from Valencia south and on through LA freeways:

*Trip:* _119.22 miles_
*Time:* _1 hour 31 minutes_
*Avg Speed:* _76.8 mph_
*Avg MPG:* _19.9 mpg_

And smiling the entire way. :cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I drive to and from work, a 240 mile round trip, every single day....it's a great daily car.
> 
> ...


Wow, Groucho I feel for you with that long of a commute. How many miles do you have on yours? Any problems? 

My commute is 7 miles. The GTO is my only car. It mostly does every thing I need. When the time comes to haul something, we have a U-Haul dealer fairly close that rents pick-ups and vans. Costs about 45 bucks for the day, and for the 5-6 times a year I use it, it wouldn't pay to get a truck. 
I had 2 Camaro's and a C5 Z06 before this and I just don't think I be happy in a truck/SUV.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

90 miles round trip every day in the GTO. I expect to clock about 22,000 miles a year in the GTO.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Mine is a daily driver too. I'll probably put on about 30K before the year is out. I can't tell you how happy I am with this car. Smooth, refined, quiet, great stereo, super comfy seats and decent all around mileage (19). All makings of a great daily driver. Oh yeah, and it will smoke about 95% of the cars on the road with ease too. Mine is the 05 Auto, and I have about 3500 miles on so far. I've also found it to be a great conversation piece in my travels, so many people are unaware that this car even exists. They hear the motor, immediately ask what's in it. Then they see the 6.0 litre badges, look inside check out the interior. I'm getting alot of "wow's". Then you tell them 400 hp and it's like, "WOW!" "built in Australia?!"


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Wow, Groucho I feel for you with that long of a commute. How many miles do you have on yours? Any problems?
> 
> My commute is 7 miles. The GTO is my only car. It mostly does every thing I need. When the time comes to haul something, we have a U-Haul dealer fairly close that rents pick-ups and vans. Costs about 45 bucks for the day, and for the 5-6 times a year I use it, it wouldn't pay to get a truck.
> I had 2 Camaro's and a C5 Z06 before this and I just don't think I be happy in a truck/SUV.


No problems. None. Zilcho. Zero.

Holden can really build a car!


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I bought mine to be a daily driver too, so that I can retire my 2000 Mustang GT. My daily commute is 25 miles each way, plus I often have to do some driving during the work day.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

As a daily driver, the GTO will be fine. Since you're in a Saturn VUE, she'll probably be a lot more comfortable in the automatic -- and there's nothing wrong with that. Don't sweat the gas mileage, either. A little patience with the loud pedal results in combination MPG numbers around 17 to 19.

The only real problem I see is that the rear visibility is extremely poor -- so she might be kind of uncomfortable with that when backing out of tight parking spaces, parallel parking, etc. But since the visibility out of any SUV stinks anyway, that won't be a big adjustment.

In return, you'll get a wonderful car with an outstanding drivetrain, fantastic build quality inside and out, and one of the best interiors that can be had at any price. Whether you get an '04 at a substantial discount or an '05 between invoice and sticker -- you will not go wrong.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

I drive mine all the time. I've always driven PU trucks, so when my boy needed wheels, he wanted a truck, we looked around for a good used pickup for him. While reading the ads, I first saw the GTO was back. No brainer! He drives my truck, which is still cherry, and I got a fun ride for myself for 27K. And I still have a truck when I need to use it. But he gets laid more than I do, even though I have the better ride. I won't let him drive my car, I know he wouldn't be able to control all that power)
So, Yes, I drive mine all the time because he's never home anymore.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

With my job, I will probably put around 25,000 a year (not including leisure). But I will use the Camaro once a week or a couple times so the miles don't pack on at an uncontrolable rate  I love both of these cars, so it's always a treat to drive no matter what day it is! arty:


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine is my daily driver, i drive it to work 7 mile round trip 14 days a month. I usually go out with my friends once or twice a month also and go cruising once a week. I average a tank of gas every couple of weeks although this fill up it only needed 12 galons. I took it to the mountains late Feb and put 500 miles on it that weekend, I picked the car up last of January and am right at 2500 miles. I love the car and everyone says it is the first one they have ever seen.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Drive mine back and forth Mon thru Fri. 50 miles round trip. We drive my Wife's Grand Am GT sedan on the weekends. The GTO is a great car as a daily driver. My commute has a variety of driving between highway and city streets. My average mpg is in the 19-20 range. :cheers


----------



## pwraddict (Apr 22, 2005)

Since you are up in Wisconsin, have you driven your goat in the snow yet?


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I drive mine every day about 50 miles round trip have not had any problems to date. We too drive my wife's Grand Am GT on the weekends, unless the weather is nice, then the goat comes out of the garage.... :cool


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

drive mine nearly everyday,,,, arty:


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

pwraddict said:


> Since you are up in Wisconsin, have you driven your goat in the snow yet?


I drove my car the entire winter. It handled great in the snow. I didn't use snow tires, I just used good judgement and caution. It got squirrely on me a couple of times, but that was only because I was a little too throttle happy. Overall, I had no problems driving in the snow. The traction control does it's job just fine!!! :cheers


----------



## pwraddict (Apr 22, 2005)

GumbyGoat said:


> I drove my car the entire winter. It handled great in the snow. I didn't use snow tires, I just used good judgement and caution. It got squirrely on me a couple of times, but that was only because I was a little too throttle happy. Overall, I had no problems driving in the snow. The traction control does it's job just fine!!! :cheers


Thanks. You just confirmed my decision to get a GTO in a few months. I test drove a yellow 04 auto and fell in love. Now I just need to find my black 05 6 speed....... :cool


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Drove my 04 M6 just about every day during winter here in New England. Have an 80 mile round trip commute from hell and really didn't run into problems. The only time I did was when I was driving down a hill and wasn't paying attention. Went to take the dog leg to turn left and smacked into the curb. Had some rim damage (very minor) and cut the side wall (not too bad), but, like I said, I wasn't paying attention.

Really have no complaints about the winter commute. Much better than my 01 WS6.

I just bought a beater explorer 4x4 for next winter..! Don't want to take the Goat out in the bad weather if I don't have to..! 

Happy motoring..!

arty:


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

pwraddict said:


> Thanks. You just confirmed my decision to get a GTO in a few months. I test drove a yellow 04 auto and fell in love. Now I just need to find my black 05 6 speed....... :cool


 Glad to help and let me know how you, or anyone else for that matter, like driving a black car. I want to trade up to an 06 next year and want to get black/red interior m6. Never owned a black car. You always hear the stuff about it being too hot in the Summer and hard to keep clean. As anal as I am about my cars, I don't think keeping it clean will be an issue, but the heat issue... :cheers


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

kevin21 said:


> Just curious how many of you drive your GTO every day. My girlfriend really likes the new GTO and we have started considering trading in her Saturn SUV for a '05 or possibly a new '04. A muscle car would be a new experience for her, she has driven my C5 once. My Corvette stays in the garage and is driven once or twice a week. Ant thoughts on how the car will handle daily driving. She will have to learn to park in the boonies in parking lots and watch how she parks.
> Thanks for any input to help with this decision!


Our GTO is her GTO. My wifes daily drives her muscle car and loves it :cool


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

GumbyGoat said:


> Glad to help and let me know how you, or anyone else for that matter, like driving a black car. I want to trade up to an 06 next year and want to get black/red interior m6. Never owned a black car. You always hear the stuff about it being too hot in the Summer and hard to keep clean. As anal as I am about my cars, I don't think keeping it clean will be an issue, but the heat issue... :cheers


Well, my GTO is red, but I BRIEFLY owned a black C5 coupe. I say briefly because my frustration level at trying to keep the car clean was astronomical. I could literally see a fingerprint from 30 feet away. Now don't get me wrong, when clean, it looked awesome; Definately menacing. I just couldn't keep it clean. I traded for the quicksilver Z06 i currently have. I was lukewarm on Silver at first but quickly came to like it due to its ability to look clean even if it were a little dirty, it has a certain understated class to it as well. I live on the AL Gulf Coast so used to be concerned with having a black interior in the summer, however, it has not been a problem. I do get all my vehicle's windows tinted which significantly lowers internal heat.
In short, I'll never own another black car again, though they do look good.


----------

